# Phormic28's Tarantula Room iPhone Pictures



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Thought I'd give this a go to see if anyone is interested in seeing them and for me to keep track of some of the ones that are growing. All are taken on an iPhone so nothing fancy here folks.

_Lasiodora itabunae_ 'C' - Why won't you molt yet!?!?!?!

_
Lasiodora itabunae_ 'B' - Same as above! Grow faster!

_
Pamphobetues fortis_ 'A' (Suspect male) - Enjoying a superworm


When I'm a bit too lazy to enter all the data in to an excel sheet....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Got the images up and running finally!


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

L. parahybana finally molted!


Saw this one out and about so threw it a wax worm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

Finally in premolt! Can't wait to see the size this little 'it' puts on and hopefully I'll be able to get the molt intact to sex it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 13, 2016)

I am in the same boat with my tiny L. difficils - begging them to moult already. They have turned down the last couple of meals, unheard of for my little guy, so I am hoping that they will moult shortly.
The little one in the last photo looks ready to burst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I am in the same boat with my tiny L. difficils - begging them to moult already. They have turned down the last couple of meals, unheard of for my little guy, so I am hoping that they will moult shortly.
> The little one in the last photo looks ready to burst.


Same with mine! At least three of them. The fourth one is a hit or miss sometimes. I'm hoping that they're going to be molting in the near future. 

I'm hoping! I'm going to turn down the feeding after it, and the other one of the same size, molt. But, the other one, still has that tan spot on it's rump so I'm guessing it's not ready. Most of my other Ts are beginning to have darkened abdomens, but I don't want to get my hopes up for anything happening soon haha


----------



## antinous (Jun 14, 2016)

Unpacked my shipment today, received 0.0.2 Phormictopus sp. 'all green' and..........0.0.1 Xenesthis intermedia!

Didn't want to stress them anymore then they already were so I took a quick pic of the intermedia. I do know the enclosure is too small, didn't realize it would be this big so I'm setting up a 11x6x5 enclosure as we speak. Will take more pics later on when I try to feed these guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 14, 2016)

Feeding time for the new arrivals!

_Xenesthis intermedia_ feeding on a wax worm


_Phormictopus sp. 'all green'_ "B" feeding on a meal worm as the other guy didn't really feel like eating I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 16, 2016)

Feeding for the small slings once again! (other than Lasiodora since they're in premolt)

Smaller of the two _P. sp. 'all green'_, bit more timid and won't eat when I'm watching. (maybe female?)


Larger one, more bold, my favorite so far haha (maybe male?)


And some _X. intermedia_ bare abdomen action, because who doesn't love that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 18, 2016)

_P. fortis_ female molted:
w/ flash


w/o flash


Hopefully the _Phormictopus cancerides_ follow in her footsteps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 22, 2016)

Recently molted _Aphonopelma seemani _TCF



One of two _Brachypelma emilia_ that's in premolt, can't wait to see it's new skin! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Suspect male _Pterinochilus murinus _TCF 



Suspect female _Pterinochilus murinus _TCF 



_Phormictopus cancerides _with a new skin, the other is in premolt! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Lasiodora parahybana, _waiting patiently for it to molt even though it molted last week... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Very interesting behavior shown by this _Grammastola pulchripes _easily one of my favorites so far. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




One of two _Grammastola rosea _slings that just won't eat... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Megaphobema robustum _'A' showing off it's new skin, the other is in premolt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 22, 2016)

Another photo of the recently molted _Phormictopus cancerides_, can't get enough if him/her!



Recently molted _Nhandu chromatus_, showing it's adult colors already, very well may be my display T when it grows a bit bigger!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Jun 26, 2016)

_ Brachypelma emilia _'B' molted today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Jun 27, 2016)

_Phormictopus cancerides _enjoying its first post molt meal. Wonder when it'll molt next haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 30, 2016)

_L. itabunae _'C'



_Pterinochilus murinius_ 'TCF' female



_Elliptorhina javanica_ nymphs



_Grammastola rosea_'s first meal in my care post molt, really surprised me when it lunged/jumped toward the waxworm, I didn't think it would actually do it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jul 1, 2016)

Finally getting some color on this little guy!



Same with this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 16, 2016)

It's been a long time since I last updated, but here are a few I just snapped:




Freshly molted _Phormictopus sp. _'all green' 'A'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 16, 2016)

It's funny how all the Lasiodora have these really long abdomens. They all look pretty much the same at that size - regardless of species.


----------



## antinous (Aug 16, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> It's funny how all the Lasiodora have these really long abdomens. They all look pretty much the same at that size - regardless of species.


That's true! I've noticed that the _Phormictopus _genera has that as well, however, once they get adult/sub-adult size, their long abdomens change into a bulbous shape. Just waiting for that to happen with my young _Phormictopus_ haha. Think their abdomens are a bit too big?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 16, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Think their abdomens are a bit too big?


No. All my spiderlings look like that when they are pre-moult. My little L. difficilis starts to look huge within a couple of meals of being post-moult. Those little Lasiodora sure love their food.


----------



## antinous (Aug 16, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> No. All my spiderlings look like that when they are pre-moult. My little L. difficilis starts to look huge within a couple of meals of being post-moult. Those little Lasiodora sure love their food.


They really do! These little guys still didn't lose an weight after their most recent molt. I just fed them yesterday after a two week long fast (was moving) and they literally all are and finished a meal worm that was a good 1.5 times their size...

Saw this little guy molting right next to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 25, 2016)

A small update while cleaning:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Aug 25, 2016)

Few more while feeding, gotta love the big bird eaters:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 25, 2016)

nice pics, love the M. robustum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 25, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> nice pics, love the M. robustum


They're one of my favorites. Wish they grew a bit faster though! Haha


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> They're one of my favorites. Wish they grew a bit faster though! Haha


i thought they grew pretty quick.. how fast do they grow roughly?


----------



## antinous (Aug 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i thought they grew pretty quick.. how fast do they grow roughly?


They do, I'm just a bit impatient haha. They're around 2" or so right now, one molted a few weeks ago and just waiting on the other. I've had them for around three months and half months, one molted once in that time frame and the other twice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> They do, I'm just a bit impatient haha. They're around 2" or so right now, one molted a few weeks ago and just waiting on the other. I've had them for around three months and half months, one molted once in that time frame and the other twice.


oh lol, thats quick enough for me! gonna get a sling or a AF one next month. just hope its not too expensive..


----------



## antinous (Aug 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> oh lol, thats quick enough for me! gonna get a sling or a AF one next month. just hope its not too expensive..


Haha it's a good pace for me as well, just want to have a big 6"+ spider already. I'd go with the AF, but not sure what the going rate is for them.


----------



## antinous (Aug 26, 2016)

Feeding some slings before going out to a party...just college things haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Aug 27, 2016)

_Phormictopus cancerides _'B' needed a rehouse! Much happier in this enclosure than in a deli cup haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 27, 2016)

It won't take too long to outgrow that one either 

I acquired a Phormictopus cautus sling that just hasn't stopped growing. The auratus and the platus are the same too. Love them!


----------



## antinous (Aug 27, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> It won't take too long to outgrow that one either
> 
> I acquired a Phormictopus cautus sling that just hasn't stopped growing. The auratus and the platus are the same too. Love them!


Ugh, I'm so jealous of you, I'd love to have those three! Right now I just have sp. all green and then cancerides.


----------



## antinous (Aug 29, 2016)

_Phormictopus cancerides _& _Phormictopus _sp. 'all green' molted today! Threw in a photo of one of my _Grammastola rosea _slings in there too for you to gawk at  haha


----------



## antinous (Aug 30, 2016)

Two of the new arrivals (the rest darted quickly into their hides)


----------



## antinous (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally got a photo of one of the _P. antinous _who look surprisingly similar to my _X. intermedia _sling when they were of similar size.


----------



## antinous (Sep 1, 2016)

The _P. antinous _are pretty skittish and I can't ever seem to get a decent photo of them. So I'll have to make do with more Goliath.


----------



## antinous (Sep 5, 2016)

Haven't updated his in a few days. No longer have a few species (_N. chromatus, _one of the _Aphonopelma seemani, _and a _Brachypelma emilia_) but here are some photos:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 24, 2016)

_Pamphobeteus antinous _& sp. Goliath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 25, 2016)

Some freshly molted _Xenesthis & Pamphobeteus.







_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Sep 25, 2016)

@cold blood that's the male _Pamphobeteus _cf. nigricolor that will be going to you as soon as he matures haha.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Sep 25, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> @cold blood that's the male _Pamphobeteus _cf. nigricolor that will be going to you as soon as he matures haha.


Wow! Love the Pamphos! Just as a question, is it better to keep them very moist? Just got one last month and it's in premolt. Love yours and your enclosures seem to work, so I just thought I'd ask


----------



## antinous (Sep 25, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Wow! Love the Pamphos! Just as a question, is it better to keep them very moist? Just got one last month and it's in premolt. Love yours and your enclosures seem to work, so I just thought I'd ask


I usually moisten 1/2 of the sub at a time as I don't want to create a suitable habitat for mold or mites. However, the other half isn't 'bone dry' it still has the water bowl and is somewhat dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Your male nigricolor is looking good. They are so striking. I have been hoping for a male of this sp. at some point soon. I had a female that I sold to a friend. I would hapily raise a male to breed if she would agree to it.  Most Pamph males are teuely amazing looking.


----------



## antinous (Sep 26, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Your male nigricolor is looking good. They are so striking. I have been hoping for a male of this sp. at some point soon. I had a female that I sold to a friend. I would hapily raise a male to breed if she would agree to it.  Most Pamph males are teuely amazing looking.


Thanks, I can't wait until my sp. Goliath and antinous get up to size. I also have a female of the cf. nigricolor which looks just as stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

